# Poor Layla...



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

she doesn't have a chance with bruiser big brother Hurley....

We are still working on the issue of attacking her in the yard, nothing seems to be working. We have been taking them out together 2-3 times a day for quite some time now. The first few minutes are quite intense, then Hurley seems to get bored, will walk away from her, but as soon as she runs he attacks again body slamming her into the fence or concrete and biting at her. Her 47 lbs, is no match for his 80 lbs! He even mouthed at me yesterday for grabbing him by the collar to get off her. He is such a good dog in all other ways... I don't understand this.

Yesterday I had the bright idea of letting them out together each time one wanted out, supervised by us of course... I thought Hurley would realize she is going to be there all the time, and get bored. By late afternoon he was vicious with her, made her cry 3 times, and she is not a cry baby.

We have tried leashing him, but that just defeats the purpose... I have tried a whistle, the typical UH UH, etc. it does not help. At this point I am not sure if this is a prey, territorial, or protective issue. Hurley is very watchful of Layla when it comes to her having things she should not, or when she bothers Dream, he stops her every time.

I think maybe we need a behaviorist, but I definitely need one who is familiar with Sibes, cause they are very different LOL. 

Any suggestions, ideas, or recommended behaviorists in Northern IL would be appreciated.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That sounds awful, poor girl. How long have you had the two of them? I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Is Hurley an outside dog? The sibes I know are extremely possessive if not aggressive. If Hurley is an inside dog, does he go after Layla inside, too? 

Truly Julie, I would totally seperate them outside for awhile. Maybe if you let them out seperately for a week or so, Hurley will get more used to her. Is she teasing him or giving him play indications? Or does Hurley just not like her?

How does Hurley get along with your Lab? If he can get along with Dream, he should be able to get along with Layla. It could be just a puppy thing. This too shall pass!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Until you can meet with a behaviorist I would keep them apart all the time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

Maybe a Siberian Husky Rescue could give you some ideas on how to handle him and suggest a behaviorist.

http://www.siberianrescue.com/sibrescu.htm

I know Karen Ferreri-Miller-think she's in Harvard, IL, is a sweetie.

Illinois
Adopt A Husky, Inc
P.O. Box 87226, Carol Stream, IL 60188-7226 
Phone (voice mail): 262-909-2244 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Currently available 

Free Spirit Siberian Rescue
Karen Ferreri-Miller 
P.O. Box 626, Harvard, IL. 60033 
Phone (Voice Mail): (815) 245-2972 
E-mail address: [email protected] 
Currently available 

Other
Linda Gondek, 815-439-2313 
Heidi Schmidtke, 847-838-0586, [email protected] 
Read about a happy rescue family here. 
Currently available: 
"Snowbird" -- Male, pure white, woolly coated, blue eyes, 4 to 5 years old, neutered. Good health. Owners moved and left the dog behind. He is tied out all day, and while he is being fed, he is terribly lonely. For more information, contact: Linda Renfro, 217-617-6378, [email protected]


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all, we have a consult with a behaviorist next week. 

In answer to some questions... we have had Layla since mid January. Hurley is great with her in the house, plays nicely.. I mean yes they can get rough with each other some times, but stop immediately when told to, and Layla is a big instigator LOL. This free for all only goes on outside, and it is difficult to tell sometimes if it's play or meanness.. it can turn very quickly.

Hurley has been with our other two dogs since we brought him home over two years ago as a pup.. he had some dominance.. block the way kind of issues with them but always backed down right away. 

The whole thing is so hard to understand, Hurley is so good with people and other dogs. Today I had him out in the yard leashed.. my neighbor questioned me, why was Hurley leashed and not Layla? This neighbor is petrified of dogs, but loves Hurley, he thinks Layla is a little sh*t, and she can be LOL.

Some say he is not recognizing me as pack leader, but he always did before. We have had some really strange changes around here in the last year... My father became ill, and I was gone most of the summer. When I returned home to a fairly normal schedule, Aiyana became ill for two months, and my son for a month, they were my entire focus... then we lost Aiyana. We got Layla a month and a half later, and did so because Hurley was missing his buddy so much... Dream tolerates Hurley and Layla, she is old and cranky, Hurley respects that. Hurley and Aiyana were inseparable, played, ate and slept together.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------

